# Might I have IBS?



## roads (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello everyone,I'm a 19 year old male and I've been having some abdominal/digestive issues since approximately the 31st of November. It all started with a slight pain in the center of my abdomen that kind of moved from side to side, but then that stopped. Then a few days after that, I noticed my upper left part of my abdomen kind of ached after eating or while doing physical work, not a painful ache but it made it just made it more noticeable than normal. Occasionally the ache moved to my upper right side, then to my stomach. Then I started having yellowish stools and a little constipation, they're very light yellow and aren't completely solid looking but not loose like diarrhea either. Sometimes I have a sour stomach feeling and I've noticed I've had more gas than usual. I went to the doctor and told him about my symptoms, but he seemed to think I had enzyme issues and it wasn't anything too serious and was probably related to my diet (which isn't the best to say the least.) I have been lactose intolerant for about five years for what it's worth. Other than this abdominal/digestive stuff, I've had a very healthy and injury-free life, no cancers or serious diseases run in my family (except for diabetes, but the doctor didn't notice I had any symptoms related to that whatsoever.)Any ideas?Many thanks in advance


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't think that this short amount of time you've had symptoms is possible to make a diagnosis of IBS. It could be anything- a bug? I would have a look at your diet and see if there could be anything in it that might be bothering you. Get some tests done.Hopefully it will end up being nothing!Nikki


----------

